# Bacon Wrapped Smokies & Dipping Sauce



## aussiemick (Sep 2, 2008)

Well the ex wife made these today and they rock. She had to hide them from me so others could have some. The recipe she got from allrecipes.com

INGREDIENTS 
1 pound sliced bacon, cut into thirds
1 (14 ounce) package beef cocktail wieners
3/4 cup brown sugar, or to taste
DIRECTIONS
Preheat the oven to 325 degrees F (165 degrees C). 
Refrigerate 2/3 of the bacon until needed. It is easier to wrap the wieners with cold bacon. Wrap each cocktail wiener with a piece of bacon and secure with a toothpick. Place on a large baking sheet. Sprinkle brown sugar generously over all. 
Bake for 40 minutes in the preheated oven, until the sugar is bubbly. To serve, place the wieners in a slow cooker and keep on the low setting
  Now here is the recipe fo the dipping sauce. This is good too

INGREDIENTS (Nutrition)
1/4 cup mayonnaise
1/4 cup barbeque sauce
2 tablespoons brown sugar
DIRECTIONS
Stir together mayonnaise, barbeque sauce, and brown sugar in a small bowl until the brown sugar has dissolved
Mick


----------



## desertlites (Sep 2, 2008)

i do somthing like that with my little smokies-durn good


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Mick I copied it and will give it a try


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 2, 2008)

Ummm, wheres the pics???


----------

